How can I reduce AWS cloud server cost? - hemen
======
AngeloR
It depends on what you're currently using, how you're using it, and why. There
are plenty of things from the easy but expensive (reserved costs) to the hard
(rearchitecting). Depending on where you are in development and how much money
you have there are plenty of things you could potentially do.

------
QuinnyPig
A lot of ways, but it all starts with an an analysis of where your bill is
going now.

Generally, turn off idle things. Embrace elasticity. Autoscale. Look into spot
fleets.

